# Billet Gas Doors



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

where can i find one for my 04 Goat


----------



## Legionaire (Jan 23, 2005)

I haven't seen one yet the closest i'va seen is a decal that makes it look like a billit gas door. don't know about you but thats NOT the way I would go


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

Decal


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

I agree not doing a decal!!!! I heard that will a lil modifcation the one that fits the mitsu eclipse will fit our cars but i dont know, if that is true or not!


----------



## Legionaire (Jan 23, 2005)

Yes a decal??????

http://www.autotrimdesign.net/detail.jsp;jsessionid=avEVnHFRSh16?itemId=82509&category=22776


----------



## mGTO04 (Jan 2, 2005)

that is not as bad as I thought it would look...has anyone tried the eclipse door on the GTO?


----------



## fastgoat (Feb 10, 2005)

I thought this was the GTO forum, and not the Honda rice forums :lol:


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

fastgoat said:


> I thought this was the GTO forum, and not the Honda rice forums :lol:


 actually if i ask for an opinion then ur comment would have been good....but i didnt so mind ur own!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fastgoat (Feb 10, 2005)

Nice job with the jokes there big slick


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

fastgoat said:


> Nice job with the jokes there big slick



Ok there NUBIE, I love when new peeps come in here and start crappin on other members. Granted I havent been here too long , but atleast when, I joined I had respect for the members who were here before me....WOW


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

For the price of the decal, you could probably find an Eclipse filler door at a you-pull-it junkyard. I would measure it first before unbolting it if that's possible.

When I saw they were charging $32.95 for a decal, my first thought was that $32.95 would be better spent filling the tank. Might not fill it up if it's completely dry, but it would do a good job from about 1/4.

My philosophy is to keep the appearance as nearly stock as possible, and concentrate on making horsepower mods, as my wallet allows.


----------



## fastgoat (Feb 10, 2005)

BLACKTHUNDERGTO said:


> Ok there NUBIE, I love when new peeps come in here and start crappin on other members. Granted I havent been here too long , but atleast when, I joined I had respect for the members who were here before me....WOW


That's cute. Im glad you have enough of a life that you like to sit here on message forums and flame individuals who make a joke which was in no way intended for you to take an offense too. This has nothing to do with respect, and if you think I am going to kiss your ass instead of being myself then you are mistaken, my friend. You may have simpily misunderstood my comment. Let me clearify for you ... Putting a billet gas tank on your car is in no way "rice," putting a decal representing billet on your car is.

Goodluck to you finding your billet gas tank. Depending on how much you are looking to spend I know of a few individuals who do some very good custom work in the Impala SS community. I would be more than happy to give you a few names.


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

Ok ok my bad sorry I came down so hard on U!


----------



## fastgoat (Feb 10, 2005)

BLACKTHUNDERGTO said:


> Ok ok my bad sorry I came down so hard on U!


Its no problem man, Im sorry if my joke was unclear. 
:cheers


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

The decal's cool , until you pop the gas door and the whole decal opens with it (including the fake ring and bolts). This = the epitomy of rice.


----------



## II-Savy (Jan 12, 2005)

It's funny how you guys hate so fast on people. If the dude WANTS a sticker why call it rice. Why rip on the guy. Maybe that's what he wants. I know in this case he wants a real billet gas cover....but jezzz guys. Where's the love? :confused 

Here are some to HELP out instead of being a DICK!

http://wheelskin.com/Merchant2/merc...egory_Code=Polished+Billet+Aluminum+Gas+Doors


----------



## dctex99 (Dec 24, 2004)

*billet door*



Legionaire said:


> Yes a decal??????
> 
> http://www.autotrimdesign.net/detail.jsp;jsessionid=avEVnHFRSh16?itemId=82509&category=22776



I was told by the dealer in Temecula, California that they had a door in stock;;I didn't look at it because it was after hours;;he mentioned it wouldl match the chromed factory wheels on the one they were trying to sell me! I assume it was metal; and not a decal as he said it was about $50!


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

II-Savy said:


> It's funny how you guys hate so fast on people. If the dude WANTS a sticker why call it rice. Why rip on the guy. Maybe that's what he wants. I know in this case he wants a real billet gas cover....but jezzz guys. Where's the love? :confused
> 
> Here are some to HELP out instead of being a DICK!
> 
> http://wheelskin.com/Merchant2/merc...egory_Code=Polished+Billet+Aluminum+Gas+Doors


It's not being a DICK, it's speaking the truth. If you suggest doing something to your vehicle in forum on the internet, it's going to be scrutinized. Especially something as bad as a fake fuel door decal. So stop trying to be the "good guy" here. We're showing "the love" by keeping this guy from making the mistake of putting a "ricer" decal on his vehicle. Nobody here said anything personal toward him, we are just letting him know that this idea is rice and to research or wait for a real aluminum fuel door.


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

djdub said:


> It's not being a DICK, it's speaking the truth. If you suggest doing something to your vehicle in forum on the internet, it's going to be scrutinized. Especially something as bad as a fake fuel door decal. So stop trying to be the "good guy" here. We're showing "the love" by keeping this guy from making the mistake of putting a "ricer" decal on his vehicle. Nobody here said anything personal toward him, we are just letting him know that this idea is rice and to research or wait for a real aluminum fuel door.


boys boys ok ok stop not feeling the sticker myslef but if i were to buy a real fuel door made for another car does anyone have any idea which i should go with like does anyone think a grand am or prix will fit or a totally other make????? Does any peeps have the measurments of our gas doors so i can work form there???? Any help would be great thanx


----------



## mGTO04 (Jan 2, 2005)

You guys are wound WAY too tight...Not to go all nicey on you but how about keeping the derogatory remarks to a minimum?
My brother is checking around for a (real) billet door...will let you know what they find.


----------



## II-Savy (Jan 12, 2005)

djdub said:


> It's not being a DICK, it's speaking the truth. If you suggest doing something to your vehicle in forum on the internet, it's going to be scrutinized. Especially something as bad as a fake fuel door decal. So stop trying to be the "good guy" here. We're showing "the love" by keeping this guy from making the mistake of putting a "ricer" decal on his vehicle. Nobody here said anything personal toward him, we are just letting him know that this idea is rice and to research or wait for a real aluminum fuel door.


Well keep the truth to yourself. Oh rightous one. You can scrutinize all ya want. If you don't like the idea, how about not posting or...wow here's an idea, be helpful, throw out an idea, be positive. Something like " I found some stickers and some real doors, here's a link or 2. I like the real ones better" 

Stop trying to be a good guy? Oh sorry. First time I've been told to NOT be a nice guy....  

Your going to "Keep the guy from making a mistake?" First it's not a mistake if the guy would have wanted it. Maybe instead of protecting the guy from himself, you could ease up do more hugging! :cool


----------



## fastgoat (Feb 10, 2005)

II-Savy said:


> Well keep the truth to yourself. Oh rightous one. You can scrutinize all ya want. If you don't like the idea, how about not posting or...wow here's an idea, be helpful, throw out an idea, be positive. Something like " I found some stickers and some real doors, here's a link or 2. I like the real ones better"
> 
> Stop trying to be a good guy? Oh sorry. First time I've been told to NOT be a nice guy....
> 
> Your going to "Keep the guy from making a mistake?" First it's not a mistake if the guy would have wanted it. Maybe instead of protecting the guy from himself, you could ease up do more hugging! :cool


[beats a dead horse]


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

mGTO04 said:


> You guys are wound WAY too tight...Not to go all nicey on you but how about keeping the derogatory remarks to a minimum?
> My brother is checking around for a (real) billet door...will let you know what they find.


thanx please let me know what you find........


----------



## jontyrees (Dec 21, 2004)

fastgoat said:


> [beats a dead horse]


...look man, there's no need to beat on that horse, even if it is dead. Hug that smelly rotting bloated horse.....


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

II-Savy said:


> Well keep the truth to yourself. Oh rightous one. You can scrutinize all ya want. If you don't like the idea, how about not posting or...wow here's an idea, be helpful, throw out an idea, be positive. Something like " I found some stickers and some real doors, here's a link or 2. I like the real ones better"
> 
> Stop trying to be a good guy? Oh sorry. First time I've been told to NOT be a nice guy....
> 
> Your going to "Keep the guy from making a mistake?" First it's not a mistake if the guy would have wanted it. Maybe instead of protecting the guy from himself, you could ease up do more hugging! :cool


Talk about being wound up too tight. You must not frequent these boards too much. I am not the type to keep my opinion to myself. If someone posts an idea here... if I like it, I'll say it, if I don't like, I'll say it. Get used to it. Their are a lot of people here, that will do the same. I don't have to keep my opinions to myself, that's the great thing about the internet, and America for that matter.

Wow, who would think that calling something "ricey" would be such a problem for somebody. Especially considering it wasn't directed at you Savy.


 :willy:


----------



## fastgoat (Feb 10, 2005)

jontyrees said:


> ...look man, there's no need to beat on that horse, even if it is dead. Hug that smelly rotting bloated horse.....



:lol:


----------

